# Questions about the flea pill..



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Today I took Lion to get the flea pill, "Comfortis". I was instructed to give him 1/2 a pill once a month. I cut the pill into thirds and gave him one piece. Fleas are really common in our area and we live around lots of other dogs. He has also had fleas before..

I am so worried that I am poisoning him with this flea medicine! The pill is supposed to be safer than the stuff you put on their back, but it still smells like horrible chemicals after I opened the package. I chose to give him a smaller dose than I was told because I feel so bad giving it to him.I just don't want him to have fleas... Does anyone know about or have experience with the flea pill?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am not familiar with Comfortis, but hopefully someone else will chime in soon


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I've not heard of it either, maybe time to do some online research and even call around to get other vet office's opinions?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I've used Comfortis!!!! I've read some of the side effects too and it really seems like hit or miss. For me it worked BEAUTIFULLY.... Frontline wasn't doing the trick at our old house. I got a dose of Comfortis for each dog free (I worked for a vet at the time; the company gave our clinic free samples but my vet was promoting Sentinel at the time. So my dogs got to be the trial for this.)
And wow.... it worked wonderfully. None of my three dogs had any reactions; didn't act strange or lethargic or any of the stuff I'd read. I gave it to them a few weeks before we moved... (our last house had a really bad flea problem) that was last fall. I haven't seen a flea on them since. Granted it was winter; but we all know too well fleas can survive inside... we cleaned our bedding and everything when we moved, but in the house we were in at the time it seemed hopeless.. I only gave them *ONE* dose, because I never saw a single flea after that; and couldn't afford to actually buy the whole box lol... the stuff is crazy pricey. But I can't say it didn't work. Frontline wasn't helping but it was just awesome to be combing dead fleas off my dog for a few days after giving it and never seeing another one. I'd gladly use it again if I ever see another flea on them; but I'm one of those people who only "treats" fleas rather than prevents. So I'd definitely recommend having it on hand; cuz it really did the trick for us when nothing else seemed to. I don't like putting chemicals on them if they don't need it... (Now heartworm preventative is a whole other story, mine do get that monthly lol.)

Edit to add: My dogs each got the full dose, I didn't split any pills. The size they got was the 2-11lbs. FWIW I did not notice that they had any odor...


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie's dermatologist put her on Comfortis because Midgie is Allergic to fleas & I won't use the Frontline & others. I gave Midgie the 1st pill April 11th & so far no side effects or problems, don't see any fleas although we don't really have a big problem with fleas. Midgie was supposed to take the 2nd pill around May 8th, but because, I too, am afraid of too many chemicals & poisons & this stuff is so expensive, I'm trying to hold off as long as I can before giving the 2nd pill.
Since Midgies having to take immunotherapy shots, were trying to help eliminate all her itchies, so she needs to be on some kind of flea preventative.
I'm going to do some online research on this stuff too, but for now, she'll stay on this stuff.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> I only gave them *ONE* dose, because I never saw a single flea after that; and couldn't afford to actually buy the whole box lol... the stuff is crazy pricey. But I can't say it didn't work. Frontline wasn't helping but it was just awesome to be combing dead fleas off my dog for a few days after giving it and never seeing another one. I'd gladly use it again if I ever see another flea on them; but I'm one of those people who only "treats" fleas rather than prevents.
> 
> Edit to add: My dogs each got the full dose, I didn't split any pills. The size they got was the 2-11lbs. FWIW I did not notice that they had any odor...



I think I might do the same. I will just keep it on hand and give it to him if I find a flea. It is interesting that it is so expensive other places, because I got one pill for $15 and it is split into thirds. When I was using Frontline ,it cost $65 for 4 months worth.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Rocky didnt have fleas yet, but I am just wondering, if you treat your dog against fleas, do you need to do it more than once? Are the eggs still fertile or do they die off aswell after one dose? Or would you need to do it again after some weeks?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree!! I can't believe how much it cost! Maybe cause it's new. Since the dermatologist wants Midgie on it, I'm trying to stretch the box of 6 pill out so she'll be covered through the whole summer, then I'll really stretch them out through the winter or not even give them during the winter. You guys have answered the question for me. I thought they were just expensive cause I bought them through the dermatologist & was going to look around for a cheaper source, but I guess it's pricey everywhere. I paid about $64. Is that about what you guys paid? That's about $10 a pill. haha


----------



## My Manolo (May 12, 2011)

There are a lot of homeopathic flea remedies out there that work. Garlic is a natural repellent and I know there are some chewable tablets that are a natural flea control that have garlic in them for this reason. Essentially, conventional flea medications are poisons and giving it on a constant basis for the duration of their lives can also potentially cause some serious health issues. I just recently had a complete bloodwork up on my little guy and his liver enzymes were elevated...main cause - Medication. I had been giving him heart worm meds on a regular basis but I too am searching for an alternative.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't actually know what mine cost; I got the doses free but the clinic I worked for never ended up carrying the product to sell it (just since we were so deep into promoting another product at the time.) She did say she'd be happy to script it out for me; thing is you can't just buy single doses of it online anywhere... not that I know of anyway! And I can't justify spending that much on a whole box as a preventative. Heartworm is different; treating that is way more expensive and tough on he dog than prevention is. But with fleas I'm not as concerned just because my dogs take a monthly dewormer anyway (can't remember which fleas help spread off hand)and apart from being a nuisance there's not much else they can do unless the infestation is really severe or on a sick puppy or elderly dog. So I find it's easier to treat them than it is putting chemicals on/in them "just in case." If anyone knows of a place I can get Comfortis "by the pill" do let me know though!


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

We just recently started selling comfortis at the vet clinic where I work. The most common side affect we see is vomiting after the pill is given but have only seen this a hanldful of times. I haven't used it yet personally so can't say one way or another if I like it.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> ." If anyone knows of a place I can get Comfortis "by the pill" do let me know though!


I got mine by the pill from our local Animal Control/ Spay and neuter clinic. They do low cost vaccines and flea/worming products. Maybe you have something similar in your area?


----------

